# Homemade Creations >  DIY GM-DM Game Screen (FREE PLANS)

## Downeast Thunder

*FREE PLANS in pdf format (BOTH IMPERIAL & METRIC DIMENSIONS)  Download Info Below.*

Game Screens are a gaming accessory that have become quite popular these days among gaming enthusiasts. A game screen blocks an opponent from viewing ones game strategy and also serves as a device for hanging/holding game documents.

I made this one at the request of a local client, and Ill show you how I did it in the video I made while building it. This particular game screen is a 3-panel unit and was made with ¾ (18mm) plywood for the screen panels, trimmed with re-purposed cherry wood (rescued from old furniture someone threw out).

The steel strips across the back of each screen is 1/8 x ½ mild steel flat bar and metric builders can use around 3mm x 12mm mild steel flat bar. I used my X-Carve machine to cut the dados in the screens to fit the flat bar flush with the screen panels, but you can use a stacked dado blade cutter set on a table saw, you can use a router, or you can use hand tools.

I used my X-Carve to personalize the screen panels using 1/8 straight and 30 degree V bits, but you can carve using hand gouges or you can paint on logos or names, etc. You can also use transfers or decals as well.

*Heres the link to the FREE (conventional) PLANS download page in both Imperial & Metric dimensions:*

https://www.downeastthunder.com/2019...en-free-plans/

Many thanks to all my subscribers for participating, commenting, liking, and sharing my videos. I very much appreciate your continued support of my YouTube channel. Its a lot of fun for me, and I hope this trend continues.

*Here's the video:*

----------

